# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Email Script

## kappa02

Does anyone has a basic script that will notify you via email is a certain job failed, or succeed? Running SLQ 2K5.  Thanks :Embarrassment:

----------


## rmiao

Just enable db mail and set it in sql agent, you can send notification when job finishes.

----------

